# Slippery floor



## Torpedo (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey there bunny lovers! I got a short question, i recently bought a rabbit, he is healthy, looking happy and he is living free range. The question as you might have guessed from the title, is that my room is quite slippery, isn´t it bad fot the rabbit? Could he hurt himself?
Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, he could, if his legs are sliding out from underneath of him and he probably won't walk on it. Most won't but there are a few that will. Just buy a large rug for him to run around on.


----------



## Velveteen Lop (Apr 18, 2019)

It isn't bad, but can be dangerous if he feels like doing zoomies or binkies. He could land wrong, and slip, or accidentally skid into a wall. A rug, or even a towel or blanket you could put down while he's out reduces the risk. 
Have fun with your bun!


----------



## majorv (Apr 18, 2019)

How old is your rabbit? Young rabbits who are still developing could have permanent problems if they must walk on slippery surfaces...they can develop splayed legs. If yours is older then it shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Torpedo (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the advices! My rabbit is 3 months old, he does not have any problem with walking on it, he s been walkng on it for 3 weeks, he is doing fine but he loves to do zoomies and binkies... I am allergic to hay and keep the rabbit in my room which is quite small so due to a respirattory problem i decided to put all the carpets and stuff like that away.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm not sure what's available in your country, but have you tried different types of hay? I know here in the US, timothy hay is more likely to trigger allergies than some other types, such as orchard. Any horse (not cow) quality grass (not alfalfa/legume) hay is suitable for adult bunns... and yours can still have alfalfa for another 3-6 months (though I strongly recommend mixing it with grass hay because if they only get alfalfa, they get hooked and don't want to eat grass hay when they get older). It may be possible to alleviate your allergies to some degree by changing hays.

As for the flooring, hardware stores in the US sell this stuff that's like a non-slip "runner" (long and narrow like a hallway rug) made of plastic - maybe you can find something like that to offer him more traction (at least in part of the room). It's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Apr 22, 2019)

My smaller rabbit doesn’t mind the wood floors in our house but Natasha won’t venture off the living room rug. Well, I should say “wouldn’t”. A friend was getting rid of some of those big padded squares people use for little kids to play on. It’s easy for her to get traction on so now she ventures around the house. Not pretty but works fine for everyday living!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah, those work great as long as the rabbit doesn't chew on them - cheap and have good traction. Keep an eye on edges/seams in particular.


----------



## Jenny Durling (Apr 22, 2019)

She eats toilet paper roll toys but so far Isnt chewing the flooring. I actually think she prefers the cardboard to whatever treats I put inside!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah, that sounds familiar .


----------

